

Status: It's complicated... - tzaman
http://blog.carmivore.com/post/status-its-complicated

======
gdp
Breaking news: Companies attempt to maximise profit and charge for perceived
value, not direct cost incurred. More news at 10.

~~~
tzaman
I guess Bob feels that companies should maximise profit with fair attitude. I
guess Bob feels wrong.

